# Mail mit Outlook und Attachment



## schlumsch (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchze gerne Mails via Outlook senden und dabei Attachments anfügen. Es soll also durch meinen Code einfach ein Fenster "neue Mail" aufgehen und dort sollen Empfänger, Headline, Body und Attachment mit den von mir gesetzten Werten befüllt sein.

Nun gibt es zu dem Thema schon einige Threads, aber entweder funktioniert das bei mir nicht oder die Konversationen verlaufen sich in andere Themenbereiche. Evtl kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Den folgenden Code habe ich bislang am Start. Funktioniert soweit im Outlook ganz gut, allerdings wird das Attachment (welches auch physisch so existiert) nicht angefügt.  Hat da jemand eine Lösung? 



```
String emailAddress = "testmail@gmx.de";
			String subject = "Betreff";
			File f = new File("c:/1.mp3");
			String body = "Mail-Inhalt!";

			ProcessBuilder process = new ProcessBuilder();
			process.command("cmd", "/c", "start", "/B",
			     "mailto:"+emailAddress
			     +"&Subject="+subject
			     +"&Body"+body
			     +"&Attachment="+f.getAbsolutePath());
			process.start();
```


THX & greez


----------



## genodeftest (5. Februar 2011)

Was mich wundert: nach &Body folgt kein =

So wie es aussieht unterstützt mailto: offiziell keine Anhänge (weder in der offiziellen Dokumentation noch im englischen Wikipedia-Artikel ist attachment überhaupt erwähnt). Probier mal den Dateinamen in Anführungszeichen " oder ' zu setzen, vllt auch doppelte Anführungszeichen, siehe http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa767737.aspx
Vllt. musst du auch noch die sonderzeichen wie \ oder / durch %-Encoding (https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Percent-encoding)


----------



## Maik639 (6. Februar 2011)

ich hab nur so wenig mit der Desktop-class gemacht, aber ich habe ein kleines beispiel, dort öffnet sich der vom System eingestellte default mail-service. Du müsstest einmal in der api schaun, da kann man sicher noch vieles machen


```
try {
  Desktop.getDesktop().mail(new URI("mailto", "Max.Mustermann@MusterMail.de", null));
} catch (IOException e1) {
  e1.printStackTrace();
} catch (URISyntaxException e1) {
  e1.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## schlumsch (7. Februar 2011)

Ja es scheint da wirklich am Outlook zu liegen. Dan Dateinamen in Hockkomma zu setzen bringt auch nichts. Ich habe das ganze mittleiweile mit Javamail gelöst, das ist zwar nicht wirklich das was ich wollte funktioniert aber wenigstens. Falls es jemand erfolgreich mit Outlook hinbekommen hat bin ich immer für die Lösung zu haben  Danke jedenfalls...


----------

